# Truck insurance ?



## FOODDUDE (Oct 3, 2007)

My son got dropped from State Farm after he got a ticket for reckless driving . Does anyone have any recomendations on where to go for insurance for a 21 year old .


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Check with Turtle here on PFF..... he handles my insurance and he is a stand up guy with it...


----------

